# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  προβλημα με καταγραφικο 16ch

## jeck

Γεια.σε ενα καταγραφικο AVC 777W 16ch,μετα απο μιση ωρα λειτουργειας,παγωνουν οι 6 καμερες που ειναι συνδεμενες.παρατηρισα οτι γραφει error HDD.γνωριζει κανεις κατι?

----------


## plouf

εφοσον λεει προβλημα δισκου δοκιμασες αλλο δισκο ?

----------


## jeck

Δεν δοκιμασα επειδη δεν εχω.λεω μηπως μπορει να δουλεψει χωρις το δισκο.

----------


## dalai

θα δουλευει αλλα δεν θα καταγραφει

----------


## jeck

Εαν δουλευει,τοτε το θεμα ειναι πως να ανοιξω το μενου.θελω χωρις το σκληρο να βγαζει τις καμερες στο μονιτορ.απο κει παιρνει σημα και το στελνει στο link για εκπομπη.

----------


## plouf

το μενου θα ανοιγει με το τηλεχειριστήριο/ποντικι που έχει μέσα. οδηγίες δεν έχεις ?

----------


## jeck

Γιεα.Οδηγιες δεν εχω.ουτε τηλεχειριστηριο.παλιοτερα που βρεθηκα στο χωρο ειχα δει να μπαινει... στο μενου πατοντας για καποια δευτερολεπτα [μενου-εντερ] η [πρωτα μενου και μετα εντερ για 10 sec]? παντως πρεπει μεσα απ το μενου να γινει ρυθμιση ωστε χωρις το σκληρο να εχει τις καμερες στο μονιτορ.

----------


## picdev

βαλε το σκληρό σε ένα pc και τσέκαρε το SMART status

----------


## street

είναι μενού και μετά 4 φορές εντερ για να πατήσεις τα 4 μηδενικά  ( 0000 ) που είναι και ο default κωδικός του , ( εκτός και αν τον αλλάξατε ) έτσι είναι τα περισσότερα avtech , *ΕΔΩ* οι οδηγίες που θα σε βοηθήσουν ...  :Wink:

----------


## jeck

γεια σας.επανερχομαι στο θεμα του καταγραφικου.αλλαξα τον σκληρο πριν μια μερα και περιμενω να δω αν δουλευει.τον σκληρο που ειχε   επανω τον εβαλα στο pc αλλα δεν το [βλεπει] καθολου.μηπως ειναι of ;

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορεί ή έχει χάσει το mbr δοκίμασε για αρχή ένα fdisk.

----------


## dalai

Οταν λεει δεν τον βλεπει εννοει οτι δεν τον βλεπει ουτε στο  bios ( το λεω γιατι το βλεπω πολυ συχνα λογω δουλειας).Ο σκληρος το εχει πει το ποιημα ...
Δοκιμασε τωρα με βγαλμενο το σκληρο,αν τα μενου του dvr  λειτουργουν κανονικα. Αν οχι βρες ενα οποιοδηποτε σκληρο και βαλε μεσα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν δεν τον βλέπει στο bios πάω πάσο (αναπαύεται εις τόπο χλοερό).

----------


## jeck

γεια.το σκληρο που ειχε επανω τον εβαλα στο pc ,και ενω ειναι στα bios ,δεν υπαρχει αλλου.στο καταγραφικο εβαλα αλλο σκληρο αλλα θα πρεπει να περιμενω κανα δυο μερες για να δω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τότε κάνε του fdisk αλλά και να τον δεί υπάρχει πιθανότητα να τα φτύσει σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## jeck

εκεινο που δεν ξερω τι ειναι το fdisk!

----------


## spiroscfu

Δες εδώ Πέτρο http://windows.microsoft.com/el-GR/windows-vista/Fdisk-frequently-asked-questions

----------


## jeck

αυτα μολις εβλεπα.

----------


## picdev

μπορεις να πας στον υπολογιστή μου, δεξι κλικ,ιδιότητες, διαχείριση , διαχείριση δίσκων,
εκεί θα δεις αν τα windows βλεπουν τον δισκο και μπορείς να κάνεις διαμόρφωση

----------


## vanseremet

Απο τη στιγμή που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η καταγραφή αλλα χρησιμοποιείς το καταγραφικό ως quad συνέχισε να το χρησιμοποιείς χωρίς σκληρό δίσκο και τέλος. Όσον αφορά στους σκληρούς δίσκους στα καταγραφικά ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ θα πρέπει το καταγραφικό να το εξοπλίσεις με Blower γιατί οι δίσκοι απο τη συνεχή λειτουργία ζεσταίνονται με αποτέλεσμα να τα παρουσιάζεται πολύ συντομότερα βλάβη στα ρουλεμάν τα οποία είναι σχεδιασμένα να λειτουργούν μεν στις 7000+ στροφές ανα λεπτό ΑΛΛΑ όχι σε υχηλές θερμοκρασίες. Το μεταλλικό (αλουμινένιο) σώμα του σκληρού δίσκου λειτουργεί και ως ψύκτρα για τα ταχέως κινούμενα μηχανικά μέρη του δίσκου. Η ψύκτρα αυτή για να απάγει θερμοκρασία θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε περιβάλλον το οποίο έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία απο αυτή του ίδιου του δίσκου. Αν σε ενα καταγραφικό δεν υπάρχει ανεμιστήρας για να ανακυκλώνει τον αέρα το αποτέλεσμα είναι στον αέρα εντός του καταγραφικού να επέρχεται κορεσμός με αποτέλεσμα η θερμοκρασία να ανέβει υψηλά πράγμα το οποίο καταστρέφει το δίσκο.

----------


## jeck

γεια σας.πρωτα να σας πω οτι τελικα ειχε προβλημα ο σκληρος.τον αλλαξα και συνηλθε.και για τα προηγουμενα post εχετε δικαιο.ευχαριστω για ολα...

----------


## jeck

καλημερα. επανερχομαι στο καταγραφικο [AVC 777W] και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως ανεβαζομαι την μεταδοση εικονων στο ιντερνετ?εχει μεγαλη φασαρια?

----------


## ggr

Σε γενικες γραμμες αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι να εχεις στατικη ΙΡ , απο κει και περα ανοιγεις μια πορτα στο router, και καταχωρεις στο καταγραφικο (αναλογα παντα με το μενου του) την ΙΡ την πορτα και οτι αλλο θελει.

----------

